# Substitutes



## iamGroot (Dec 8, 2019)

I had my gallbladder out and I'm finding there are certain things I can't eat. I'm looking for substitutes for the following
Milk 
Oatmeal 
Peanut butter 

I have allergies to coconut so a few of the healthy pb are out . Im also allergic to hazlenut so no nutella

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------

